# What WE are smoking!



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

In this election week a growing number of us pipe nuts are planning on reaching out to our brothers across the aisle - the cigar/pipe aisle, that is - this Saturday 11/10/12. We will do this primarily by posting our usual morning/afternoon/tonight piping details over on a very much frequented cigar thread "*http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...57422-what-you-smoking-right-now-iii-406.html*", currently at post # 20,259 (sheez! That's a lot of cigars!). We are hoping both to rib our cigar buddies a little and to invite a few others to try our slope for a while, if they be so interested.

For best effects, we intend to include lots of juicy photos/pics of pipes and, especially, pipe tobacco in all its glorious forms. The photos can be our own or "borrowed" from elsewhere on the interwebs. I know it was eventually the photos of some gorgeous flakes that got me finally heading out to my local tobacconist to pick up my first cobs and beginner tobaccos. We are planting seeds only - their insatiable love of the cigar leaf will certainly lead a few of them into our inner sanctums (_sancta?_), and once here - they are goners. 
p

So far, those participating are:

1. ProbateGeek
2. The Mad Professor
3. Dr. Plume
4. El wedo del milagro
5. 36Bones
6. DanR
7. gahdzila

Feel free to add your name to the list. Should be at the very least interesting to see the reactions ("What the hell are these guys doing over here?!?"), and could be quite fun.

Additional ideas/recommendations welcome.


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

1. ProbateGeek
2. The Mad Professor
3. Dr. Plume
4. El wedo del milagro
5. 36Bones
6. DanR
7. gahdzila
8. Baron_Null
:biggrin:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

*bump!*

Jim posted "in" on another thread, so I took the liberty of adding him to this list.

1. ProbateGeek
2. The Mad Professor
3. Dr. Plume
4. El wedo del milagro
5. 36Bones
6. DanR
7. gahdzila
8. Baron_Null
9. freestoke


----------



## yvettezm (Oct 14, 2012)

Bring it on friends!! :hug:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Bunch of trouble makers!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

yvettezm said:


> Bring it on friends!! :hug:


Welcome, Yvette - we *will *bring it! Of course, in a pipe guy sort of way. . . :biggrin:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You know we can see you over here, right?

:smoke:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You know we can see you over here, right?
> 
> :smoke:


mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You know we can see you over here, right?
> 
> :smoke:


Not that many of you care what we're up to over here, but yeah, we know.

And come on, Derek - being a semi-retired Squid OG, I've got to do SOMETHING for fun! p


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You know we can see you over here, right?
> 
> :smoke:


I'm not on the list! I denounce the revisionist running dog lackeys!! _Please_ don't send me to the camps!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

So all I have to do is smoke my pipe (which I love) and talk about it (also enjoyable!)? I'm in!

1. ProbateGeek
2. The Mad Professor
3. Dr. Plume
4. El wedo del milagro
5. 36Bones
6. DanR
7. gahdzila
8. Baron_Null
9. freestoke
10. AStateJB

It's time to recruit some more new pipers!



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You know we can see you over here, right?
> 
> :smoke:


What's your point? :dunno:

Edit: I also see a couple new friends on the list. More on that to come..... :twisted:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Count me in, this should be fun.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You know we can see you over here, right?
> 
> :smoke:


 You just had to stand out. Now you will have to post too.
1. ProbateGeek
2. The Mad Professor
3. Dr. Plume
4. El wedo del milagro
5. 36Bones
6. DanR
7. gahdzila
8. Baron_Null
9. freestoke
10. AStateJB
11. Aninjaforallseasons

DCN 9405 5112 0128 8822 9614 39


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah what the heck... harass some people I don't know. I'm in.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmmmm.....in!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You know we can see you over here, right?
> 
> :smoke:


:spy: Time to change passwords, guys and gals. *The Trojan horse dances on Saturday.*


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Gotcha. Secret handshake is still the same, right?


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

mikebjrtx said:


> 1. ProbateGeek
> 2. The Mad Professor
> 3. Dr. Plume
> 4. El wedo del milagro
> ...


Bump...
We got a good group going - lets get a few more recruits! Remember there's strength in numbers! :behindsofa:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

(Said by Squadron Leader to Flight Officer Perkins): "I want you to lay down your life, Perkins." "Right sir!" "We need a futile gesture at this stage. It will raise the whole tone of the war." "Yessir!" "Get up in a crate, Perkins." "Sah!" "Pop over to Bremen." "Yessir!" "Take a shufti." "Right sir!" "And don't come back." "Yessir" "Goodbye, Perkins. God, I wish I was going too." "Goodbye Sah! – Or is it au revoir?" "No, Perkins." - Beyond the Fringe


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

freestoke said:


> (Said by Squadron Leader to Flight Officer Perkins): "I want you to lay down your life, Perkins." "Right sir!" "We need a futile gesture at this stage. It will raise the whole tone of the war." "Yessir!" "Get up in a crate, Perkins." "Sah!" "Pop over to Bremen." "Yessir!" "Take a shufti." "Right sir!" "And don't come back." "Yessir" "Goodbye, Perkins. God, I wish I was going too." "Goodbye Sah! - Or is it au revoir?" "No, Perkins." - Beyond the Fringe


"Then, unavoidably, came peace."

:beerchug:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> "Then, unavoidably, came peace."
> 
> :beerchug:


:beerchug:

I suppose this all means that I can't be smoking something like PA, Saturday, right? :frown: How about I smoke PA and lie? Nah. I'll pull out some LGF and Stonehaven and suffer. (The sacrifices I have to make. sheesh.)

I'd smoke some Ennerdale for them, but it's just so non-photogenic, ya know?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I'd smoke some *Ennerdale *for them, but it's *just so non-photogenic*, ya know?


Yeah - right ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓










Seriously, I will add whatever photos I can find to make what I'm smoking as appealing as possible. Like this one:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

There IS a Lake Ennerdale!? :shock: Who knew? And an Ennerdale Forest! Holy Lake District, Terry! :shock:

That's not Ennerdale, though...is it? :ask: Looks more like Reiner LGF or FVF, maybe HV? Or maybe I never noticed what Ennerdale really looked like with the gas mask on. ainkiller:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Ha, HA! Jim, you funny! And yes, there IS even such a thing as Ennerdale Snuff. :biggrin:

No, that's most likely NOT Ennerdale Flake pictured. I just did a quick google image search of "flake tobacco" and picked one. Yummy though, huh?


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I suggest when we post we drop the acronyms during this mission.

Pipe tobacco has really cool names, and we should share that.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I suggest when we post we drop the acronyms during this mission.
> 
> Pipe tobacco has really cool names, and we should share that.


Definitely. No one over there will know what we're talking about otherwise! :wacko:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

HOWDY!
_< psst! Guys, even I don't know what most of you are talking about most of the time! shhhhhhhh. . . >_


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> HOWDY!
> _< psst! Guys, even I don't know what most of you are talking about most of the time! shhhhhhhh. . . >_


:lol:


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> HOWDY!
> _< psst! Guys, even I don't know what most of you are talking about most of the time! shhhhhhhh. . . >_


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-abbreviations-descriptions-definitions.html :boink:

My 250g box of FVF from Iwan Ries, and grab bag from MM arrived today... I'm sure I'll just happen to get around to posting pictures of them on Saturday, as well as cracking my first tin of Hamborger Veermaster! :wink:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tell y'all what, I'll join in and post in the wrong 'now smoking' thread, but if those Monte #4s show up tomorrow...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, now that Mark's in I think I practically have to.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

So is this accurately up to date?

1. ProbateGeek
2. The Mad Professor
3. Dr. Plume
4. El wedo del milagro
5. 36Bones
6. DanR
7. gahdzila
8. Baron_Null
9. freestoke
10. AStateJB
11. Aninjaforallseasons
12. Tony78
13. Desertlifter
14. MarkC
15. commonsenseman


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> Well, now that Mark's in I think I practically have to.


Peer pressure, the Achilles heel of permanent adolescents. oke:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Peer pressure, the Achilles heel of permanent adolescents. oke:


I prefer, "young at heart", but I can live with it.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok so tomorrow is the day. My morning post I guess will be one of the first is that ok or should I wait. The benefit of me going earlier is they would probably think it just a mistake an ignore it.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Sure - post at will. I assume folks on the West Coast, or FAR west like Dave, will be posting first. I've got to get up early to take my daughter to a volleyball game, and will try my hardest to get something posted before I leave the house. I'm thinking Penzance in the MM Great Dane Egg will be a nice way to start the day.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Sure - post at will. I assume folks on the West Coast, or FAR west like Dave, will be posting first.


One minute past midnight in New York is yesterday in Chicago. If "Dave" is Dr. Plume, he will be posting to the morning thread while you're still on the afternoon thread. It's already 6 in the morning tomorrow in Melbourne, even as I type. The thread is late! :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I am going for Christmas cheer Or frog Morton in a general. I am going with Paton for the invasion.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

All systems go should be making my post in less than eight hours. Going to be soooooo fun.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm ready! :woohoo:

Since I'm working 12 hour shifts and won't have time to otherwise, I've already snapped some tobacco pics and uploaded them to photobucket. Already got plenty of pipe pics on photobucket to work with.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Clifford - our resident Boy Scout. And I mean that in a good way. :thumb:


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I'm ready! :woohoo:
> 
> Since I'm working 12 hour shifts and won't have time to otherwise, I've already snapped some tobacco pics and uploaded them to photobucket. Already got plenty of pipe pics on photobucket to work with.


Similarly, I'm taking care of the little one tomorrow, so I'm snapping and uploading all my pics tonight. Some good ones too, if I do say so myself!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, so what's Saturday? By my clock, it's Saturday in about half an hour, the pipe is loaded, a photo of the tobacco is shot. Should I wait until "tomorrow"?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

For the posting, I mean...I'm smoking the pipe no matter what anyone says!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

No post now post now!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Ill be right behind you in about an hour


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, hurry up! Right now I'm hearing a voice in my head saying "we gotta discourage this sort of thing. Ya follow?"


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Think it worked can't tell with its yet on the go


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Pics fixed check it out booyah!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Way to start us off, gentlemen! Nice pics!


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

Someone want to post a link? I'm scared to go looking on my own...it tends to make my humidor cackle with an evil laugh (sometimes the will power isn't what it needs to be).


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

tar heel said:


> Someone want to post a link? I'm scared to go looking on my own...it tends to make my humidor cackle with an evil laugh (sometimes the will power isn't what it needs to be).


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...57422-what-you-smoking-right-now-iii-406.html


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

I think the campaign is going well boys. Please remember to keep up the Piper civility and politeness.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

You guys started this off WAY better than I expected. Excellent. I notice no response, though. Hmmmmm..... And where's Jim?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> You guys started this off WAY better than I expected. Excellent. I notice no response, though. Hmmmmm..... And where's Jim?


The lack of response does seem a little strange...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Way to go, gents! Looking good! :thumb:


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

This is pretty damn funny...for a moment I thought I was clicking through a different thread. Pipe, pipe, pipe, pipe...hmm, didn't there used to be cigars on this??

Good stuff guys! I was just bombed some baccy from hardcz, so now I gotta pick up a pipe to join you guys. See y'all around!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to this side, Justin! It's another great, if steep, slope! :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

mpls said:


> This is pretty damn funny...for a moment I thought I was clicking through a different thread. Pipe, pipe, pipe, pipe...hmm, didn't there used to be cigars on this??
> 
> Good stuff guys! I was just bombed some baccy from hardcz, so now I gotta pick up a pipe to join you guys. See y'all around!


Welcome good sir! Come on in stay a while. Any questions many on this side can point you in the right direction!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought there would be three possibilities that would come out of this.

1. I'd get a slew of Reports asking me to 'move these posts to the appropriate forum'!
2. Cigar smokes would gaze in awe at the tobacco and express an interest in exploring the "other side".
3. The sound of crickets chirping and you'd be wondering whether this was working out the way it was anticipated.

Thank goodness #1 hasn't happened. (#2) I never get tired of looking at handmade pipes and fine tobaccos. It seems, so far, #3 is in the forefront, but that's OK. It's all in good fun! 

I can't resist. I'm going in! :bolt:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh snap! We got a mod!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Blaylock said:


> I thought there would be three possibilities that would come out of this.
> 
> 1. I'd get a slew of Reports asking me to 'move these posts to the appropriate forum'!
> 2. Cigar smokes would gaze in awe at the tobacco and express an interest in exploring the "other side".
> ...





Dr. Plume said:


> Oh snap! We got a mod!


:woohoo: They'll never get rid of us now! :lol:


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Welcome to this side, Justin! It's another great, if steep, slope! :lol:





Dr. Plume said:


> Welcome good sir! Come on in stay a while. Any questions many on this side can point you in the right direction!


Thanks guys, I'm sure I a lot to learn about this side, as I know nothing. This is what my man Dan (hardcz) sent me, seems like some good stuff to start out with:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a great bomb! Enjoy those, Justin. I'd suggest a Missouri Meerschaum cob to start off. They're cheap, but smoke well.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

That there is some of the best tobacco made! Great bomb dude and welcome to the slope. Perfect blends for cigar smoker I might add.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah, Dan is good sh!t. Thanks for the pipe suggestion, I'll have to track one of those down.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Had to join in the fun. I'm wondering if it's just too early for responses......or they're too busy shopping pipes. :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol they are shopping p and c and sp should give us advertising discount.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I already posted over there :lol: saw that Josh had posted and when I saw what all I could think was coup! Well, that and that I was late...Again!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just checked the thread--wow!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Just checked the thread--wow!


More pipes than cigars in there today, by a HUGE margin!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep great job gents finish strong!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> Yep great job gents finish strong!


:heh:


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Yep great job gents finish strong!


Finish? We are nowhere near finished! Some of us are merely getting started!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm done. That WAS fun, wasn't it? I'm still a little surprised at how slow that thread was today - well, on cigar postings at least. :biggrin:

The funny thing to me is, after finishing tonight (or so I had thought) with a cigar, I am now drying out a little Captain Black for a nightcap. It was THE very first pipe tobacco I bought 16 months ago. Don't really care for it (too weak), but somehow after our day of shenanigans it seems fitting to give it another shot.

In the robocob - which, by chance, is also the first pipe I bought then as well. I've come a long way, thanks to you gentlemen! :bowdown:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Good job guys, you got me to thinking about enjoying a few bowls tomorrow. So, you suceeded in your quest to pull people to the pipe side. I read the pipe threads, but don't put in my 2cents much, because I'm still new & learning the ways & baccy of pipes.

But, until then... here is some return fire for taking over the Cigar smoking thread. lol


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

All in good fun, I say! Nice to finish the night with a cigar too. I usually only puff sticks on special occasions, but I guess hijacking a cigar thread qualifies! :lol:

Good job gentlemen! I wonder if we'll get any recruits? :tu


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

It was good fun. I did enjoy seeing the tobacco and pipes! 
Though every time I saw the pipes n such, I had to g back and double check and make sure I wasn't on the pipe side of things. So thanks for messing with my head most the day!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> It was good fun. I did enjoy seeing the tobacco and pipes!
> Though every time I saw the pipes n such, I had to g back and double check and make sure I wasn't on the pipe side of things. So thanks for messing with my head most the day!


:lol: Glad you enjoyed it Shawn. I know I enjoyed smoking and posting. I got lots of quality time with my pipes today!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

It was a great idea and for once I'm glad I got talked into doing something. It usually doesn't work out this well!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I feel guilty. out:

But then, I'm a Gemini, so I'm sending Romulus to his room without breakfast. It was fun! :banana: Thanks for the evil plan, Terry! :tu


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I missed the whole thing.....sorry guys.....


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good fun guys! I'm also glad I was talked into it.



commonsenseman said:


> I missed the whole thing.....sorry guys.....


That wouldn't have been fair to the Cigar guys though. Unleashing 1792 and Tambolaka on them at once? :yield:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm done. That WAS fun, wasn't it? I'm still a little surprised at how slow that thread was today - well, on cigar postings at least. :biggrin:
> 
> The funny thing to me is, after finishing tonight (or so I had thought) with a cigar, I am now drying out a little Captain Black for a nightcap. It was THE very first pipe tobacco I bought 16 months ago. Don't really care for it (too weak), but somehow after our day of shenanigans it seems fitting to give it another shot.
> 
> In the robocob - which, by chance, is also the first pipe I bought then as well. I've come a long way, thanks to you gentlemen! :bowdown:


I love Robocob.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hee hee - Hilman. You funny. She's looking a little banged up, though, ain't she? (I can say "ain't" - I'm from Texas!). :biggrin:
Here's a better angle, for Hilman:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A bowl of Samuel Gawith The Kendal Mayor's Collection Chocolate Flake i gotta say i like it a lot better than Bobs Chocolate Flake!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A bowl of Samuel Gawith The Kendal Mayor's Collection Chocolate Flake i gotta say i like it a lot better than Bobs Chocolate Flake!


Lol!

I'm the exact opposite. I feel the Mayor's chocolate flake can't compair to Bob's. :noidea:


----------

